# Question to teachers



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I put this here so anyone can reply.

So teachers, I have experienced a different type of student profile entering our program the past year.A fairly large % of young,not self motivated student body. Some are clueless and some carry a sense of entitlement.

Without going into extreme detail, or substantiating everything. I am asking teachers for some advice as to techniques you have used to get into their heads.Looking for "tangible"idea's. thanks


----------



## blade55440 (Sep 9, 2005)

Coming from a student viewpoint (I've been both the smart one as well as the one who never paid attention):

I think the best way to get them interested is to get them to actually participate in such things. For me it was the fact that I actually got to cook. For some it was the fact that they were bettering their skills. For even more it was just the fact that they got to try new and crazy things with food.

I know it may seem a bit... laborious, but if you can find why each student is taking the class/attending the program, then that can help you find the angle you need to get their heads into it all.

p.s. If I totally missed what you were trying to ask, sorry about that.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Cape Chef, are these high school students or college students? Is this attitude widespread among your students, or localized to a few? Did they select the program or were they place in it somehow? Equally important to your motivation question, if they're post-high school students: who's paying for their program?

This is definitely a generational thing. Not to say that our generation, raised in the 50s and 60s, were always perky and quick to learn! Fewer of us, at least in my universe, were as blase about entitlement. Our parents expected us to do our best and we did it- not without complaint surely, but we did it. Our parents were involved in our lives as teenagers in ways that parents today are less so. Kids are more likely to have lots of stuff: cars, iPods, clothes, trips, etc.- even those of relatively modest means. And they're less likely to have had to earn their toys than we were! 

My experience with parents of high schoolers and middle schoolers has been that parents don't want to have their kids angry at them! So they cave. I'm sure your daughters have friends whose parents are like that.

I hope that parents out there don't jump on me for being a finger-pointing retired teacher who blames it all on the parents! I used this type of challenge as a chance to examine my teaching style, classroom activities and expectations and, if necessary, to tune them for better results with the students. That kind of "assessment/best practice" loop won't ever lead you the wrong way.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

...but I will blame it on the parents. I am a teacher and my job is made more difficult because of what happens at home. I couldn't tell you how many times parents are on the phone because their precious little darling was corrected in class. Or how many times the "bruised ego" has come into play. Or how unwilling kids are to take a risk because they are afraid... here it comes... to fail. 

Lead, follow or get out of the way. Simple as that. You want success? Work for it; work for it hard, work for it smart, but there is no replacing hard work. 

But, I stray. CC, you asked for constructive insight. I make as many 'lessons' as relevant as possible. No exercises. "Here is what you need, here is why you need it...." Or, "Do it, don't do it. If you want to be successful in the food industry, these are the obstacles you must overcome. It's up to you..." that's my mantra. Help?


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

I agree with Mezzaluna as well as you Jim. I am speaking from the standpoint from being a training Instructor in the military. We got a lot of kids fresh out of high school that got bruised egos real quick when they were corrected or disciplined for one reason or another. Except in this case they're inattentiveness or lack there of could cost some one their life in combat. 

Rgds Rook


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Oh dear.

I read your post, CC, and let it mull in my mind for a day. My post above is what resulted. But that's not what you asked for. However, the answers to my questions in the first paragraph will guide my response to your questions. In other words, I would construct the answer to suit the age of your students.


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

I kept planning to reply to this post and then it went further and further down my in-box record  (darn e-mail!). Anyway, I think I need more details. What specific kinds of behavior are you witnessing? Are they disrespectful to you and the other students? Are they not following through on assignments? Are they being graded, and, if so, do they argue about grades? Do they expect to be praised just for showing up and "trying"?

What I've found is that as long as you set clear standards in writing, review them often, and follow through on them, there's not much wiggle-room for the slackers. I do this all with a smile and expect that the rules and performance levels will be adhered to. If someone really tries to buck the requirements, I basically act confused. I hand them a copy of the syllabus, smile (again), and ask what they don't understand.

No teacher should be expected to un-do a student's bad habits or bad attitude. I try to model the work ethic and respect I require from my students. That's really all you can do.


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

I have found great response to activities, even if they're pretend. I set up a pretend bagel cart, for instance, to demonstrate certain concepts. Lecturing puts them to sleep. Use of props is good too. Powerpoint is overdone, so has become useless. 

The one I haven't mastered that really keeps them attentive... humor. Not jokes, but the ability to inject humor into the mix. An example from a speech I heard the other day, talking about demographics. "We've reached 6 milliion people in our state and my boss sent me out to look for Person #6 million. Would Person #6 millino be born in an area hospital? Turns out it wasn't as good PR as my boss had hoped. Person # 6 million apparently arrived crossing the border at Nogales in the trunk of an '86 Oldsmobile." People remember the 6 million without even thinking twice about it.


----------



## petitgourmet (Nov 12, 2006)

A-MEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Thank you. Funny that this thread has been 'revived.' I am reading a book (for a class) on leadership in the classroom. And one of the main disciplines is to show compassion. The author makes a very telling point and supports it rather well. So, there must be a delicate balance of being an butt-kicker and knowing when to soften your grip, I suppose. Of course there is compassion and then there is babying... too much of that already, for some. 
Okay... it's late... I'm rambling.


----------

